# The Twitter Thread



## haneko (May 20, 2020)

Like the tumblr thread, but for Twitter instead.
A lot of people have twitter accounts here, so I figured I’d make a thread as a place for us to share them!


I’m @island_mirage. I pretty much never post or like anything, though I go on the scroll daily. _Quick edit:_ I use my twitter to catalogue the music I've been listening to, which mostly involves retweeting Japanese artist's announcements of new songs.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 20, 2020)

I mean... i technically have a twitter account. But it has absolutely no purpose for existing other than transfering photos.


----------



## kyeugh (May 20, 2020)

my twitter is @kyeugh. it seems that i put posts on there


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 21, 2020)

Arylett Charnoa (@Arylett) on Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Arylett Charnoa (@Arylett). I don't understand social media. Doubt I ever will. But I guess I'll use this thing to post unfinished art that nobody will see. See website bellow for more. Ephemeral World of Endless Distractions




					twitter.com
				




Sometimes I post there. Most of it's art, because I am not really a social media person. Don't care about retweets or whatever it is the kids talk about nowadays.


----------



## mewtini (May 21, 2020)

oh, right. i'm at @auhnix but i kind of just. retweet things. as one does


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2020)

i make the poasts


----------

